# Day one of site rebuild. Early thoughts.



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi all,
Well I am on the case. After issues with my previous website (see post) I have decided to start from scratch on a new one!
After much research I have opted for Serif Webplus X2 as my design program and with a few hours under my belt all appears to be going well. Site structure is organised and Master Page is designed. I am including a Home Page,Funny Tees Page, Offensive Tees Page and a Contact Page with an email form. Sub Pages include FAQ's and About Us.
I am now in deep thought about adding content to the site.
I will be using Paypal to collect payments initially so will be adding 'Buy It Now' buttons for each product. I will be offering my tees in 4 sizes (S,M,L,XL) so was wondering how best to collect this information from the customer. My son informs me that the customer can notify me of the size they require during checkout through Paypal, is this true? Will this cause confusion? Should I include a 'Drop-Down' size selection box within the website? I'm trying to avoid having 4 'Buy It Now' buttons for each product as this will get messy!
Sorry for the noob question (and i'm sure there will be many more to come!) I did warn you this is my first website design project. Please be gentle

Regards
Phil


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't believe your son is correct that size can be indicated on the checkout page.

However, you can easily add a drop down box or boxes for size, color, etc. on your page and have than info transferred to the paypal checkout page automatically. This is a much better solution than 4 buy buttons. Instructions on how to do this can be found on paypal's site.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

splathead said:


> I don't believe your son is correct that size can be indicated on the checkout page.
> 
> However, you can easily add a drop down box or boxes for size, color, etc. on your page and have than info transferred to the paypal checkout page automatically. This is a much better solution than 4 buy buttons. Instructions on how to do this can be found on paypal's site.


Hi Joe and thanks for your input here.
I am now attempting day 2 and up to my neck in 'Interactive Form' tutorials I will report back!

Regards
Phil


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

It appears that Paypal can integrate a 'Checkout' page which CAN collect information. This is great as it gives your customer the option of buying more than one product from your site, opposed to a simple 'Buy it Now' button which takes them straight to payment. It looks like you set the options up in your Paypal account. Clever stuff!

Regards
Phil


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Big Cartel Bringing the Art to the Cart


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Jon,
Been here mate ;-) Loved it BUT 'aint so cheap as it was before our Pound Sterling turned to trash!

Phil


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Phil, how is the site coming along. I upgraded to X2 a couple of days ago, not loaded it yet. Got a fantastic deal from serif after I called to send it back, they halfed the price, sent a £20 voucher and a free copy of drawplus X2! Total cost £40! I'll try to make them give it away next time.

Anyway I'd like to know how you are finding it and what stage you are up too?


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> Hi Phil, how is the site coming along. I upgraded to X2 a couple of days ago, not loaded it yet. Got a fantastic deal from serif after I called to send it back, they halfed the price, sent a £20 voucher and a free copy of drawplus X2! Total cost £40! I'll try to make them give it away next time.
> 
> Anyway I'd like to know how you are finding it and what stage you are up too?


Hi Lee,
Serif Webplus X2 is excellent and my son agrees, he knows a whole lot more about software than me
It is quite simply like using a design program and you don't need to get involved in HTML. As you design your pages the code is generated in the background.
I suggest 'Planning' your site content and navigation most importantly as this can take a bit of 'getting your head around'
One thing I have heard is that it can generate 'excess' code which CAN make your pages load slower in a web browser. You can avoid this problem by keeping the pages of your site simple and uncluttered.
Currently we are opening a fresh Paypal Account to integrate into the website so we still have a way to go!
If my son comes down to the shop later I will try and get him to post some screen-shots of what we have achieved so far.
Keep in touch Lee, if I can help in anyway I will be happy to.
Regards
Phil


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Cheers Phil, some screen shots would be great. I'm going to try and start mine today. 

I will try to keep it simple, I want an uncluttered site but one that looks high end. I hate loads of clicks and 
flash anyway.

When the salesman called he mentioned you get free webspace with the software. Do you know anything about this.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> When the salesman called he mentioned you get free webspace with the software. Do you know anything about this.


Hi Lee,
We have got our own Hosting Package so wouldn't use this free space. Don't want to sound all posh 'ere but my son has blogs and forums coming out of his ears

Regards
Phil


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi guy's,
A quick screenshot as promised.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks good, how long do you think it will take to build the site?

I've had a go of Webplus today and I'm inpressed so far. It takes alot of reading though!

I tried to change one of the template ones but for some reason I can't find out how to change the header name. Any ideas?


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> Looks good, how long do you think it will take to build the site?


If I was able to dedicate myself to it probably a few days at most But sadly I am trying to do this whilst manning our shop!



Progeny said:


> I've had a go of Webplus today and I'm inpressed so far. It takes alot of reading though!


Yes Lee, but don't they include some great help guides? Don't give up mate, if I can do it anyone can!



Progeny said:


> I tried to change one of the template ones but for some reason I can't find out how to change the header name. Any ideas?


Lee, the one in my screenshot above is too one of their templates which I have modified. All the text is entered into Text Boxes, click on the box until it goes fuzzy around the edges and the text is easily changed.

Good luck, I will try to keep adding to this thread as and when I am able to get on with it

Regards
Phil


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Phil I worked it out, I had to go to the master page then it lets me change all the bits and pieces, I did'nt realise I was not on the master dohh!

I'm getting there though, I havn't got much to do tomorrow so I should have time to work on it.


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

if you are serious about online business, why don't you take some cash and let someone build a propper shopping cart solution and website design?
no offense, but i think your design can not really compete with what is out there in the web. the standard is set quite high.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Jan it all depends what you are after, I won't be selling from my own website, I just need it to showcase my clothing. After looking at several so called 'professional' designers designs I was not convinced that I should spend up to £500 getting someone else to do it. Some high end retailer sites are pretty poor if you ask me.

Phil has only shown one page and it's probably not completed yet! It's his first attempt and as he said, we all got to start somewhere.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

rainbrunn5 said:


> if you are serious about online business, why don't you take some cash and let someone build a propper shopping cart solution and website design?
> no offense, but i think your design can not really compete with what is out there in the web. the standard is set quite high.


Well I am offended! And the site is work in progress and nowhere near finished yet! I will let you know when it is online and complete and then look forward to your critique
May I point out that there are many 'un-professional' websites out there taking money BECAUSE they are offering something different!
It has become a sad world when the likes of Burton's, Top Man and Next are taking all the money, which won't happen all the time we have individuals walking this planet!

Fondest regards
Phil


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> Jan it all depends what you are after, I won't be selling from my own website, I just need it to showcase my clothing. After looking at several so called 'professional' designers designs I was not convinced that I should spend up to £500 getting someone else to do it. Some high end retailer sites are pretty poor if you ask me.
> 
> Phil has only shown one page and it's probably not completed yet! It's his first attempt and as he said, we all got to start somewhere.


Hi Lee,
You speak the truth sir!
I have a very small retail store where I can show a mere 25-30 of my 120+ designs, I too will be using this website to showcase my designs to the locals! And hey if I make a sale to someone outside my area, BONUS!

Keep busy
Phil


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

It does all depend on what you are after in my opinion.. If you just want to use your website to just sell to people who are already customers, then any design will do because you have customer loyalty and they dont care.. HOWEVER, if you were trying to create an online business (which is what many "designers" do) then your cart would not compete. 

First impressions are everything in the e-tail industry. People are putting their credit card info and personal information into a site, and they want to know that it is a legit company before they do that.. and a good looking website is the first and main step to looking like a legit company.. HOWEVER, if you have a brick and mortar store, and the customer already went there first, then they know you are legit..


----------

